# Hochspannungsprüfung



## sliggs (11 Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab einige Fragen zum Thema Hochspannungsprüfung bei Steuerungen und Schaltschränken. 
Der Norm nach muss bei jeder Steuerung und bei jedem Schaltschrank die Hochspannungsprüfung durchgeführt werden.
Folgende Fragen sind dabei aufgekommen:

1. Muss die Hochspannungsprüfung durchgeführt werden, wenn vorher ein Isolationstest durchgeführt wurde? Oder ist beides notwendig?

2. Können bei der Prüfung Geräte (SPS, Platinen...) zerstört werden?
Ich frag mal vorsichtig, ist es zu empfehlen Geräte abzuklemmen?

3. Gibt es eine Reihenfolge wie man vorgehen sollte bei der Prüfung?
( Steuerurstromkreis, Hauptstromkreis)


Vielen Dank im voraus

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

sliggs


----------



## Fritze (11 Juni 2008)

Hallo.
Ich habe mal an der Entwicklung von 750V DC Schaltanlagen für Straßebahnen mitgearbeitet. Bei diesen Anlagen war für die Typprüfung eine entsprechende Hochspannungsprüfung notwendig. Bei dieser Prüfung ( in einem Berliner Institut) wurde ein entsprechendes Schaltfeld in seiner kompletten Ausrüstung bis zu Zerstörung belastet. Da die Prüfung dazu diente die angegebene Spannungsfestigkeit und Funktionsfähigkeit des Eingebauten Schalters plus Sicherheitsfaktor nachzuweisen. Bei parallel zu diesem Projekt entwickelten Mittelspannungsschaltanlagen war soweit ich es mitbekommen habe der Test genau so.
MfG Fritze.


----------



## HBL (11 Juni 2008)

Guten Abend sliggs

In der Norm EN 60204-1;2006 unter *Pkt. 18.1"Allgemeines"* ist unter anderem folgendes festgehalten:

Der Umfang der Prüfungen für eine bestimmte Maschine wird in den zugeordneten Produktenormen angegeben. Wo keine der Maschine zugeordnete Produktenorm existiert, müssen die Prüfungen immer die Punkte a), b) und f) beinhalten und können einen oder mehrere der Punkte c) bis e) einschliessen.

.....)

d) Spannungsprüfungen (siehe 18.4);

....)



*18.4 "Spannungsprüfung"* ist folgendes festgehalten:

Baugruppen und Geräte, die nicht dafür bemessen sind dieser Prüfspannung standzuhalten, müssen vor der Prüfung abgetrennt abgetrennt werden.

Auf Grund des Normentextes unter Pkt. 18.1 ist ersichtlich, dass die Spannungsprüfung nicht zwingend vorgeschrieben ist.


Ich denke , diese Prüfungen haben das Ziel, Fehler frühzeitig und ohne Schaden an der Maschine aufzudecken. Ich bin der Meinung, in diesem Sinne den gesunden Fachverstand einzusetzen.

Wenn Du jedoch eine Spannungsprüfung durchführen willst, so kannst Du während dem Aufbau des Steuerschrankes, bevor heikle Betriebmittel angeschlossen werden, Teilprüfungen durchführen.

Schöner Abend und Gruss

Hans


----------



## INST (12 Juni 2008)

*Ablauf Prüfungen*

Hallo,

wir machen folgenden Ablauf:
1. SL - Prüfung
2. Isolationsprüfung
3. Restspannungsprüfung
4. Hochspannungsprüfung

Kleiner Tipp aus der Praxis. Lieber 2x kontrollieren ob alle Steuerungstechnik abgehängt ist, sonst gibt es Rauchwolken.

Noch eine Frage zur Isolations- bzw Hochspannungsprüfung. Wie weit messt Ihr in das System hinein ? Es gibt Firmen, die nur von der Einspeisung bis zum 1. Schütz messen und andere messen bis zum Motor alles durch. Wie macht ihr das ? 

Danke und Gruß
INST


----------



## sliggs (13 Juni 2008)

Hallo an Alle,

erst mal Danke für die Beiträge.

Hallo INST,

die Isolationsprüfung wird im vollen Umfang der Steuerung oder des Schaltschrankes durchgeführt. Bei uns müssen alle Schalter geschlossen sein und jede Klemme abgeprüft werden.

Der Hochspannungstest ist bei großen Steuerungen sehr schwer durchzuführen, da wir dann relativ viel abklemmen müssen. Bei uns sind in der Praxis auch schon Bauteile in Rauch aufgegangen. Leider find ich  zur Umgehung des Tests kein Weg, da es eindeutig durch unsere Norm vogeschrieben ist. 

Danke nochmal.

Gruß

Sliggs


----------

